# Miter Saw Dust Port



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I tried an experiment with my Milwaukee Compound Sliding Miter Saw dust port a couple of months ago. I thought I would share some photos and the results.

I increased the size of the port from the original 2-1/4" diameter to 4" diameter. The dust collection is better, but still not as good as I would like it. There is a lot less saw dust at the front of the saw and in the air. 

The angles were quite fun to design and cut. Glue up required some creative clamping with a couple of fixtures.

The port is actually fastened to the shroud (black plastic). There is a shelf underneath the port, that is attached to the miter saw case (gray metal).

For now, the new port will stay on. If I think of a better solution, I will try it.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like you have built yourself a "better mouse trap", but in this case call it a better dust trap. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Update: November 2017*

Well after two and a half years of using this adapter, it is still working well. There is still some saw dust that ends up on the top of my mobile cart, but the fine airborne dust ends up being sucked into the dust collector. 

Yesterday, I was cross cutting for a couple of hours with my miter saw and my Dylos meter kept below 300 particles the whole time. (300 is a great reading. When I take my Dylos outside, it can hit 1000 easily on a dry summer day.) 

I found that wider boards will generate more airborne dust, due to the blade being further from the dust port. Narrower boards, don't create as much airborne dust particles.

Overall, the adapter was worth the time and energy to build.

Eric


----------

